# DU Telecom



## mobilz (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by LesJ 
Hi, I am about to start work for Du Telecom. What is it you do? 

Im thinking of applying to Du Telecom and moving from UK to Dubai with my wife and 3 children (ages 2, 5 and 7). I am a business graduate with 9 years experience in UK telecoms. My experience is mainly sales and business development and im looking for a sales manager role.

I just wanted to know:

1) if there are any people here who currently work for du?
2) Whats it like?
3) what kind of salary and benefits package do they offer?
4) Are they receptive to overseas applications?

Any extra info that i might have missed will be grateful.


----------



## epsilon (Sep 1, 2008)

*are you there? *

Hi there,

I see no posts to your note ... Are you now working for du? How is like? I'd be interested as well... Thanks. Epsilon...


----------

